# Compiling btree which is part of the freebsd source code



## PK16 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello all,
I want to use the btree present in /lib/libc/db/btree of the freebsd source code. How do I compile it in an ubuntu userspace?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2021)

PK16 said:


> /lib/libc/db/btree


That's part of our libc, aka C standard library. 



PK16 said:


> How do I compile it in an ubuntu userspace?


Rule #7: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-forums-rules.38922/


----------

